#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  GTM code is not supported to WordPress Site (Hasta Theme)!

## Katren

Hi Guys!

Anyone guide me regarding this issue, I have tried myself, but I couldn't find a way to fix it.


We can configure with WordPress site without developer help. I have tried to add the Google Tag Manager code for a WordPress site, unfortunately, the code is not working properly which means, when I added this code manually, the site got freeze and also I tried it via a plugin as well, the same issue happened to me. Anyone guide me how can I add the GTM code without any errors?

----------

